# What turntable do you still use?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With the love of vinyl still strong amongst our members I though a dedicated thread with photos of your prize possession should be in order.

I bought this Sony PS-T20 (Although not by any means high end) off my church for $25 about 10 years ago and it still works flawlessly. I recently replaced the cartridge with a Sure M92E and it sounds just like new.
Its a very heavy platter and has pitch control and a great tone arm for the quality.










What turntables do you use and post a photo.


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a Systemdek IIX with Alphason Xenon MCS tone arm and a Shure V15 on it,...it sounds much better with an MC on it like an Ortofon MC20 Super, but no cash laying around to get one


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Dual 1245


----------



## The Grif (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's a few of my Scheu Analog Premier Mk II with Scheu Classic MkII 12" tonearm with Zu modded Denon DL-103R.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry, no pics as it's packed away while the new house is being built.

Rega planar three with SME series two arm and Shure V15 type 4 cartridge.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

@The Grif, I'm speachless. Thats an amazing looking turntable. If you dont mind me asking how much $$ would the be to replace?


----------



## The Grif (Jul 9, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> @The Grif, I'm speachless. Thats an amazing looking turntable. If you dont mind me asking how much $$ would the be to replace?


Hi Tony,

Heres a link to the USA importer of Scheu Analog Products with pricing:

http://www.hudsonaudioimports.com/products_scheu.htm

So going on that pricing, just under USD4K to replace in the States (bit more for me as i'm in Australia).


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful turntable,....!


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

No picture floating around but..

Rega Planar 3 – RB300 with:
Ortofon 2M Blue
GrooveTracer sub platter
Origin Live Advanced Motor upgrade
Cambridge Audio 640P 

James


----------



## doctorcilantro (Nov 17, 2008)

Bix with MG1.

Can't seem to post pics yet.

Is there a post threshold?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

doctorcilantro said:


> Bix with MG1.
> 
> Can't seem to post pics yet.
> 
> Is there a post threshold?


After 5 posts you should be able to. Use the







image icon above where you type to link to the picture.


----------



## Machismo (Oct 29, 2009)

Pretty cool looking turntables. I still have some old Philips from 80's but have been thinking of upgrading.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

I use a Marantz TT-15S1. It's made by Clear Audio, and is a superbly performing unit with very low coloration due to the extreme low resonance arm and low resonance structure design. Bearings all around (platter, arm, etc.) are some of the best possible. Even at regular price, this table is a fantastic value/bargain, when comparing to the parts/performance one usually gets for the amount. I previously had a classic Empire 598II, but ended up selling it.

Here is a pic of my current table in place in my stereo:









-Chris


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Went straight from 8 tracks to CD's. I've never even owned a turntable (or an album). Weird, eh?


----------



## jpv (Jan 19, 2008)

I had a VPI HW-19 with a ft-3 arm for 19 years.Last year in went to a VPI Scoutmaster with a Grado 
Sonata cart. With over 1,000 albums I listen to only vinyl. I don't know how to post pics sorry.


----------



## robh (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's a pic of the Empire 208 that's my current project. I just added the Rega 250 arm and mount to prove the concept. Now I need to make it pretty.


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow an Empire turntable, that takes me way back, they don't make them like that any more. Should sound fantastic with the Rega.


----------



## robh (Mar 24, 2009)

It does  Blows away a $1200 Mitchell that a friend of mine has.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

robh said:


> Here's a pic of the Empire 208 that's my current project. I just added the Rega 250 arm and mount to prove the concept. Now I need to make it pretty.


What is the arm on the left side do? Thats a real intresting design.


----------



## robh (Mar 24, 2009)

That's a Rek-O-Kut static bug. It's a grounded carbon fiber brush. I bought it when I was using the stock tone arm, which didn't seem to be grounded all that well. I was getting big pops at random from static build up. The Rega seems to be grounded much better, and I don't get pops with it. I'm thinking of pulling it off since I never even used the adhesive pad to stick it on. It just sits there. It works pretty well though for draining static.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats very intresting, I've never seen that but I can understand that it would clean the dust out as the record spins as well. Thanks for showing us your system:T


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is my TT - it`s a Technics SL-10 quartz direct drive linear tracking with ortifon XI-MCP MC cartridge







[/URL][/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey I had one of those!!!! Sold it to a friend a long time ago,...how old is it?

Watts also used to make a dust bug, had a roller and a brush on a clear flat plastic arm that cleaned the record while it played.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I bought it when they first came out in 1980 , this TT is amazing it has worked flawlessly since day one and it`s made of aluminum not plastic like a lot a TT`s where back then I can even pick it up wail playing and not skip the album. It gets used almost daily but I need to get a better cartridge not that this one is bad but like most things a higher grade cart always sounds better


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

They don't make stuff like they used to anymore,...29 years and still performing


----------



## robh (Mar 24, 2009)

clubfoot said:


> They don't make stuff like they used to anymore,...29 years and still performing



38  At least going by the date on the motor...

That is, if you're talking about mine. Had one of those Technics about 15 years ago. I liked it quite a bit. Still, I'd trade either for Grif's set up


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

The Grif said:


> Here's a few of my Scheu Analog Premier Mk II with Scheu Classic MkII 12" tonearm with Zu modded Denon DL-103R.
> 
> View attachment 16638
> 
> ...


Now, that's pretty cool! :wow: :T :hail: :yeahthat:

* I don't feel anymore to post any pictures of my two main turntables: a Pioneer Belt-drive PL-514 with Audio Technica AT120E cartridge, and a Sony Lineartracking PS-LX500 with Audio Technica AT112EP cartridge. :no: :hide: :surrender: :shh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lordoftherings said:


> I don't feel anymore to post any pictures of my two main turntables


Think how I feel, My TT is garbage compared to the others shown here. Its really neat to see :clap:


----------



## robh (Mar 24, 2009)

If it sounds good, it's not . If you saw my table up close, you'd understand what I mean.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Nah, my turntables don't sound that good, too much feedback from the arm's pickup.
It sounds too bassy, too blotted, not enough clarity, loss of details...
Of course, the sound is warmer, more tuby, richer, smoother and mellower, but still...
It's Ok for a change I guess.

They are not just audiophile turntables, that's all. 
And besides, with only about thousand albums, no big of a deal. I listened to them many times already.

Like I said, for a change in the sound, just for getting away once in a while from CDs.

* When I'm really serious, and sitting right in my chair in the middle, between my speakers, I'll put an SACD or even a Blu-ray disc. 
Not playing much anymore my DVD Audios now, but they sure sound good too.

))) One other thing; nothing comes close to the art of playing an LP. It's a true art form, a unique way to fiddle, fine tune, adjusting, calibrating, weighting, dusting, looking at that vinyl rotating in it's circular base, transcending, so many things fun to adjust, and readjust, experimenting, listening, redoing it again, relistening again, smiling, being satisfy, feeling relaxed, mellowing, imagining between images from your two front speakers, really realising that when you're sitting in your usual chair, it is not the same chair anymore, she is just more comfortable somehow, just like by magic, hard to explain and describe, but it's there, you can experience it, you do experience it; ...yah, a turntable spinning an album is all that, and much more...
... I know, I live with few of them for over 40 years, and still...


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

You have a TT? Why not post it,...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

clubfoot said:


> You have a TT? Why not post it,...


Hi Edward,

I have three of them, but only two actually connected.

* The problem, if I can truly call it a problem, is that I don't have a single clue how to even transfer pictures from my camera to my computer. I don't even know how to post a picture from anywhere else, or even transfer a picture from my family and friends, or myself or my systems or anything else.
I am so computer illiterate (I only have a computer for the first time in my life, for not even a year yet!, ten months to be precise), that I still have a lot to learn yet. 
I should admit that I'm a big procrastinator as far as these things are concerned. I simply don't take the time to do it. And I don't have someone nearby to help me. 

** Yesterday, I was trying to download a picture of myself from my computer (which my sister sent me by e-mail) into an internet audio site. I just couldn't. I spent already quite some time in the past to do so, but to no avail. I don't even have a copier connected, even less a physical one!

*** So, for now, the best I can do, is give you a link from the internet with a picture of my ditto two turntables. But then, it's not much fun now, isn't? And I'm so sloooooow to get these, that by the time I do, you'll get them much faster than I, just by Googling their model #s.

I feel very sorry about this. When someone ask me this, like you do, it frustrates me a great deal.
This is not the first time it happened. I would love to send pictures of myself to some girls I like on the internet, plus my audio system setup to some various audio sites...

I found that if you are limited in your abilities to fully extend or express yourself with all the tools available now on the internet, it can create issues, coming from some people.
It already happened a few times, here (but not anymore now), and other places (costing), that I am still learning people's expectations.
Anyway, I don't want to start a philosophical discussion here, but the fact is that with the internet, a new world of adaptation is required, same as in real life, but in real life, you have the physical eyes and ears to get you by.

Again, I'm really sorry for this, but one of these days...

Regards,
Bob

P.S. By the way Edward, was your question addressed to me? :scratchhead:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

1. Pioneer PL-514 2-speed Belt drive turntable:
* http://www.grandcanyontuberadio.com/Pioneer/Pioneer turntable Model PL-514.jpg

2. Sony PS-LX500 Lineartracking turntable:
* http://cgi.ebay.com/Sony-PS-LX500-L...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item20ae5d3173 -> Just click on the picture to get a bigger size.


~ That's the best I can do for now. Sorry I couldn't find some better pictures.


----------



## Bob A (SD) (Oct 9, 2009)

Unlike some here who have great current equipment, I'm running a vintage that for my sexagenarian ears does just fine thank you, obviating any upgrade impulses.

Here's a description:

George Merrill modified The AR Turntable with Sumiko Premier MMT tonearm, VTA-16 base, and Premier PIB-1 phono interface box. 

[Mods: Merrill acrylic subchassis/tonearm board, upgraded high torque AC motor with Foucault shield, inner platter balanced and lead coated, new spindle, bearings and oil well, new springs. From Merrill/Scillia Research an acrylic platter with a Whitacre copolymer ring available.]
The table is supported by Immedia Finite Elemente/Ceraball isolation feet which sit on a 23 3/4' x 15 3/4' slab of polished Brazilian granite in turn resting on a set of MapleShade IsoBlocks, all on a Target VW1 Pro wall mount turntable shelf.

I'm using step up transformers for my low output moving coil cartridges, currently running Cinemag CMQEE-3440As. Denon DL-304 (0.19mV @ 1.2g) & Denon DL-103D (0.28mV @ 1.5g) low output moving coil cartridges in Orsonic AV-1 anti-vibration headshells; Extremephono stylus cleaner; PIB-1 w/HomeGrownAudio Super Silvers; 592g SC-101 spindle weight; Disc Doctor and Nagaoka CL-152 vinyl cleaners; Audioquest anti-static brush; Herbie's HAL-O Jr tonearm dampers.

Here's an older shot without the updated support system:









And a shot of the equipment rack showing the improved TT support components:


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Lordoftherings I know the Pl-514 but not the Sony,...The Pioneer is a classic.


You have an AR! I thought my dad was the only one! One of the first isolated suspension turntables, he made his own tonearm at the time and ran a Sure M75D or E on it for years. It's still in a box somewhere under a bed back home.
His does not look like yours though,...a lighter coloured wood finish and if I remember sharper corner edges.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Bob A (SD) said:


> Unlike some here who have great current equipment, I'm running a vintage that for my sexagenarian ears does just fine thank you, obviating any upgrade impulses.
> 
> Here's a description:
> 
> ...


Hey, pretty cool Bob! :T Great turntable setup. Plus I see your Nakamichi Dragon tape deck, and other stuff that put me right back into memorabilia avenue...
Thanks for sharing sir.

Bob


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

There is nothing left of the AR after those mods  But I'm sure it must sound fantastic.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

clubfoot said:


> There is nothing left of the AR after those mods  But I'm sure it must sound fantastic.


Lol...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lordoftherings said:


> Plus I see your Nakamichi Dragon tape deck


Ahh yes, the Nakamichi Dragon. the coolest auto reverse tape deck ever made! and one of the best sounding as well.


----------



## Bob A (SD) (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Vintage AR*



clubfoot said:


> You have an AR! I thought my dad was the only one! One of the first isolated suspension turntables, he made his own tonearm at the time and ran a Sure M75D or E on it for years. It's still in a box somewhere under a bed back home.
> His does not look like yours though,...a lighter coloured wood finish and if I remember sharper corner edges.


The original model (AR/XA) had the sharp square corners you mention. I had one (still have a spare headshell and a Lyrelift for it in a box here). Mine is a later model.


----------



## Bob A (SD) (Oct 9, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> Hey, pretty cool Bob! :T Great turntable setup. Plus I see your Nakamichi Dragon tape deck, and other stuff that put me right back into memorabilia avenue...
> Thanks for sharing sir.


Bob,

Thanks for the feedback! I've strived to take good care of my equipment over the years and now as a retiree I don't want nor need to get into upgrades and replacements. Besides what I have really delivers the goods


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Bob A (SD) said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback! I've strived to take good care of my equipment over the years and now as a retiree I don't want nor need to get into upgrades and replacements. Besides what I have really delivers the goods


Simply Awesome! :T:bigsmile: That picture of your living room is a testament of where you really stand on the audio side of things, Bob. It makes me smile with delight, and add a warm touch in my heart too.

Are those Magnepan 20.1 or MG 3.6, or a similar design model #? 
And I can't quite make up these mono blocks power amps.

* Very nice Stereo audio setup Bob.

Bob, any multichannel home theater system, with Blu-ray and all that high def stuff? Or SACD?


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Very, very nice,...mono blocks are Mark Levinson?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

^ I don't think so.


----------



## Zargon (Sep 5, 2008)

Dual 1019, purchased new in 1967 and still in service.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Zargon said:


> Dual 1019, purchased new in 1967 and still in service.



1967!!? Wow! Two years before Woodstock, and also the year of "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band" & "Magical Mystery Tour" albums from the Beatles. And all the good stuff from Bob Dylan, Van Morrison, Janis Joplin, and many more... Very good year indeed. And almost 43 years ago! Wow! Good memories then. You were musically already an audiophile then, and ahead in your time.

Bob


----------



## Bob A (SD) (Oct 9, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> Simply Awesome! :T:bigsmile: That picture of your living room is a testament of where you really stand on the audio side of things, Bob. It makes me smile with delight, and add a warm touch in my heart too.
> 
> Are those Magnepan 20.1 or MG 3.6, or a similar design model #?
> And I can't quite make up these mono blocks power amps.
> ...


Thank you kind sir  The Maggies are MGIIIa's that I've modified a bit. They're the precursor of the 3.6. And the monoblocks are Odyssey Audio. 

Yes I have a HT system in a different room. I'm running a 65" MITS RPTV and Oppo player but its not a Blu-Ray. As for SACD I've never felt the urge given how great my deck and outboard DAC does with redbook CDs. Details of my systems can be found here: My systems description


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you Bob sir for the info, and also the link. 

* I really love your Stereo setup in your living room. :T

Regards,
Bob

P.S. Did you ever give SACD a listen? Probably, but I'm asking because you have an Oppo player, from which most of them, you can also play SACDs. Just saying, CDs are so restricted compared to SACD's finer resolution...


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm running two:










On the left is a Technics SL-1500 Mk II obtained from a thrift for $20. It was dirty and had no cart. A little TLC transformed it into a great player. On the right is a Technics SP-15 with an AT arm (not the one that normally is found with it). I use the SP-15 mainly for 78 transcription.

Here's , my A/V workshop. The computer monitors and keyboards are on a desk in front of this work table.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! The Reel to Reel is spinning! Cool. 

* Excellent deal on that Technics SL-1500 MkII turntable. :T
And 78 rpm records! You're certainly not a young guy. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Lordoftherings said:


> Wow! The Reel to Reel is spinning! Cool.
> 
> * Excellent deal on that Technics SL-1500 MkII turntable. :T
> And 78 rpm records! You're certainly not a young guy.
> ...


Hey, I resemble that remark!  (I'm actually 59)

I'll hurt your feelings a little more. The Teac X-1000R pictured came from a pawn shop. It was inoperable. I paid $50 for it. It turns out it needed a powerboard transistor and a new belt. $25 worth of parts and a little de-oxit later, it's running great! I think it suffered an early demise because the heads aren't worn.

Well, you've got to have something to play, right?

The bottom two shelves are LP's, with 78's in yellow sleeves above. This is about half of my 45 collection, I was still filing when these were taken:










The other side of the closet:










New Expedit shelves at the end:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

That's cool Doug, you're like me, still from the 50's, not young, but not old either, just right. 

Oh, and you ain't hurting my feelings, I got a few deals myself on some audio components similar to yours.

Nice shatting with you.

Regards,
Bob

P.S. By the way, the pictures you just sent, look very organised. We can tell what kind of growing adult you are.


----------



## Bob A (SD) (Oct 9, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> Thank you Bob sir for the info, and also the link.
> 
> * I really love your Stereo setup in your living room. :T
> 
> ...


Bob,

Yes. A friend brought over his mucho $$$$ SACD player and a few discs and we plugged it into my stereo setup and compared things with my deck and filterless outboard DAC. We both concluded that (1) my redbook playback system was the most analog sounding either of us had ever heard [I already knew that LOL] and (2) the differences between SACD and top of the line redbook playback equipment were inconsequential in the face of huge differences with recording engineering in compression, dynamic range, volume levels. microphone placement, et cetera ad nauseum. When a few outstanding discs were available (eg Mapleshade redbook CDs, etc.) subtle differences were detectable between CD and SACD but I maintain they were in the diminishing returns category. My friend disagreed believing them to be small but significant. But we both agreed source material was key in all respects.

Bottom line is that I found nothing to warrant my changing my existing equipment configuration.

Another shot of the stereo system rack:










*Back on subject: * Bob, did you notice the second TT I have in the HT system? A JVC QL-7 (always rather reminded me of top of the line Denon TTs)? For a direct drive it always did a great job for me. I bought it new way back when after my modified AR/XA was damaged beyond repair in a move. Of course the QL-7 was moved to second fiddle once I got that Merrill modified _The AR_ table. The Grado ZF3E+ MM cart in it isn't top drawer by any stretch but it works well enough on dup vinyl I have downstairs 

Not the best picture but you can see the QL-7 on the top shelf of the equipment rack (the TV was showing a road race in heavy rain, hence the blurriness):


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Bob,

Oh yes, I can see that JVC TT, and you're right, it does remind the top Denon TT from the 80's.

I also see your Onkyo Receiver in that room, let me guess, the TX-SR705? 
If not, then it is the 706.

I like your Mustang vault.

* By the way, your center speaker, I would put it on a stand in front of your rear projection TV,
just slightly below the bottom of your screen.

Now, about SACD vs CD. You are absolutely correct, it's all about the quality of the recordings themselves; the sound engineer, his taste with EQ, compression, dynamic expander, etc.
Also the microphones used, electronics, cables, rooms, artist's real talents, innovative recording technics, and what else have you...

Mapleshade, Wildchild, Reference Recordings, JVC XRCD, ECM, AudioQuest Music, Analogue Productions Originals, Telarc DSD, Blue Note Records, Impulse, Verve, Clarity Recordings, Concord Jazz, Harmonia Mundi, Nonesuch, Hyperion, Koch Records, Channel Classics, Rykodisc, GRP Records, Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab, DCC Compact Classics, Chesky, DMP, Sheffield Lab, Hearts Of Space, Water Lily Acoustics, Delos, Groove Note, Audio Fidelity, Opus 3, Stretch Records, Fantasy Jazzland, Columbia Gold/Legacy, Lost Highway, N2K N-CodedMusic, Deutsche Grammophon, Justin Time, Milestone, Riverside, Auvidis, Three Blind Mice, Proprius, Analekta, Silence Records, and many more good recording Studios produce excellent audio recordings on CDs. 
By the way, I own several CD & SACD titles from all these recordings Labels.

BUT, when I start buying SACDs quite a while back now, I noticed another jump, another notch in my personal pleasure, with more clarity, space, definition, at all frequencies of the audio spectrum. 
Now, I'm not an expert, or do I own an expensive digital gear to play CDs, but the three SACD players that I own, and that cost me very little, are sounding much better to my ears than my more expensive CD player, even more expensive than the total price of my three SACD players combined together!

My only point here, is to share my own personal experience with you and others.
I fully respect your own experience, and also the people that still prefer the sound from vinyl compared to CD. 

That's what Audio is all about, our personal evolution in this vast and exciting world.

And by the way, I also love Music Concerts on Blu-rays; they sound excellent in DTS-HD Master Audio, or Dolby True HD High Resolution uncompressed Lossless Audio. Same for Multichannel LPCM Audio.

I'm still big in two-channel Stereo audiophile listening habits.
But I also love Multichannel High Resolution Audio, when well recorded, and smartly done.
DVD Audio, nah, but in 24-bit/192khz Stereo only, oh ya. Well, some of them in Multichannel, like Mickey Hart, and few others too...
SACD Multichannel Audio & Blu-ray Multichannel Music Concert, in High Resolution Audio, of course YES.

To conclude, I will say that I love it all, LPs, CDs, SACDs, Dvd Audios, Blu-rays, HD DVDs, Cassette Tapes, Reel to Reel Tapes, 8-track tapes :bigsmile:, i-pods, Internet Radio Streaming, Live Concerts: Blues, Jazz, Classical... So, just about anything that make Music, even me with my guitars, harmonicas, flutes or piano...

My top preference is first & foremost playing my own instruments and jamming with others, anytime, anywhere at will. That's who I am, a true Musical artist that loves to meet people for sharing emotional & musical chords. And that is exactly what I do in my life, besides other great stuff.

Thank you Bob for sharing your pictures, your words, and your time with me and others.
It does feed me in my musical pursuit of my most accomplished interests.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Bob A (SD) (Oct 9, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> By the way, your center speaker, I would put it on a stand in front of your rear projection TV,
> just slightly below the bottom of your screen.



Bob,

It's 5am here and I've yet to hit the sack so this will be a very incomplete response. The DefTechs are recent acquisitions and are working out extremely well. That center unit has feet which are adjusted to aim the speaker directly at the listening position's ear level 16 feet away. I've experimented with this and the previous center unit and found this position to work best. The lower position seemed to engender reflection issues from the cocktail table and hassock.

More when I'm well rested! LOL

Best!

--Bob


----------



## xmas111 (Apr 26, 2006)

Got this off the bay and rebuilt over the summer. The plain jane AR XA.

Sounds wonderful.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice John:T Is there any anti skate or other options on it?


----------



## xmas111 (Apr 26, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Very nice John:T Is there any anti skate or other options on it?


They say the wires coming out from the back of the tonearm when positioned correctly can act as anti skate. Other than that there aren't any other options.

Just a plain jane TT.


----------



## mix4fix (Aug 2, 2013)

Nottingham Analogue Interspace Jr.


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

xmas111 said:


> Got this off the bay and rebuilt over the summer. The plain jane AR XA.
> 
> Sounds wonderful.


I still have my Dad's original AR turntable.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

xmas111 said:


> They say the wires coming out from the back of the tonearm when positioned correctly can act as anti skate. Other than that there aren't any other options.
> 
> Just a plain jane TT.


Not a good choice for anti-skating, as it is not consistent and stresses the leads.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow talk about bringing back the dead. This thread was almost four years old, but I'll play. 

Clearaudio Champion II with SME 309 arm and Benz Micro Glider cart in my main 2-channel rig.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Luther, that is just beautiful! If i had the money I would love to have something like that.


----------



## Rowbo1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I guess you don't use the Mayhem cleaning lady in the insurance commercials.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone have a homemade turntable they use and love?


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

My vinyl workhorse since purchased in 1988. Denon DP-59L, currently fitted with an Audio-Technica AT33EV MC cartridge.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Some really beautiful turntables. The stunning artistry with which turntables & tone arms can be produced is enough reason alone to keep vinyl alive.


----------



## macmovieman (Dec 7, 2010)

Its overwhelming to try and find my first one and love the photos too.


----------



## jpaul94 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello,
I use a Thorens TD160 with Grado Prestige Red, the result is honest, and I plan to make a complete revision of the turntable as a result of a listening system Swissonor at a show in Paris.
Regards


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> Anyone have a homemade turntable they use and love?


Well this is kind of homemade. It is a Roksan Radius 5 table that I made a new plinth for. The original was maple veneered MDF. This one is 1" solid bubinga hardwood. Actually it is two plinths to isolate the motor from the platter. They are stacked using rubber isolation mounts. The arm and cartridge are Rega.


----------



## paulster (Aug 28, 2012)

Having been away from vinyl for a number of years I recently picked up a mint Clearaudio Concept turntable and am loving it. There (sadly) seems to be a good chance that the LP release of an album will have had less compression applied to it than the CD release these days, so it's almost like it's becoming the high-end playback medium compared to CD, which is kind of ironic. There is some also really nice quality vinyl around at the moment, which definitely helps, although to be fair there is also a lot of mediocre quality stuff out there.


----------



## rongon (Aug 23, 2012)

I am one of the many who settled on a Technics SL1200mk2 and just got on with it. I have a Denon DL160 on it now. I really like this combination. I bought my SL1200 new back in about 2009, just before the price doubled. In hindsight, I was lucky to get it when I did. It has served me extremely well. 

An SP10mk3 or a completely refurbed Thorens TD124 or TD125, or a Garrard 301 would be better, I'm sure. But I like knowing my turntable was bought new, and has no hidden issues mucking up its performance. 

--


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

My vintage rig has a Pioneer PL-707 with a Dynavector 23RS MKII and my bedroom system has a JVC QL-A75 with a Dynavector 17D2.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm impressed with the various admirable tts posted here. 
I'm using a '76 Lafayette T-6000 direct drive turntable. It does have an entry level Jelco SA200 medium-mass arm. I'm using an older Shure M95ED cartridge w/ a generic replacement stylus. The sound is warm and smooth.


----------



## FunkBassPlayer (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll post up some pics when I get enough posts for it. Seems like there's a lot of rules in this forum.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

FunkBassPlayer said:


> I'll post up some pics when I get enough posts for it. Seems like there's a lot of rules in this forum.


Welcome aboard, the rules are there to prevent spam from becoming an issue as well as to keep the forum friendly to all members. Trust me you will appreciate them if you frequent this forum.


----------



## FunkBassPlayer (Aug 25, 2013)

FunkBassPlayer said:


> I'll post up some pics when I get enough posts for it. Seems like there's a lot of rules in this forum.


VPI HW-19 Mk. III at this point. 









Has since been upgraded with a Mk.IV platter and un upgraded Rega arm. The finish was done by a local bass guitar luthier. It's rather remarkable in that the grain seems to jump off it depending on what angle you're standing.


----------



## FunkBassPlayer (Aug 25, 2013)

+1 more! Here's my living room player along with my awesome looking Pioneer SX-1980. 

These sound really sweet with the JBL L300's I have them paired with.


----------



## fibertech (May 28, 2012)

Has anybody bought a turntable from Uturn? I am thinking about buying one for my wife for Christmas


----------



## FunkBassPlayer (Aug 25, 2013)

There was a big thread on them over on audiokarma. You may want to it out.


----------



## fibertech (May 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

AudiocRaver said:


> Anyone have a homemade turntable they use and love?


yes I have one kinda, if you call a kit turntable home made ?

I also have a kit moving coil phono pre amp designed by the Nelson Pass group.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Here are some photos of the DIY table in the middle of being cleaned and rebuilt to where it should be. Sorry it is not cleaned up, but once I am done, it will be good. I will steal the idea of the sand box as this table, while weighing 35 pounds or so, has no suspension and I do not like using the sorbothane gel hockey pucks. 

With the help of a visiting little tyke my Denon Carts were, ummm, broken so I am using a back up Shure until I can replace things. 

Anyway it is a BIX that was once presented as a DIY turntable and it sports double plinths with sorbothane between the tiers, a nice big Motor that is not mounted to the plinth. It also was sold with a 40mm acrylic platter that is kinda cool if I could make a proper light to shine through it. This has a solid aluminum armboard fitted with a Rega RB300 tonearm with updated wiring and an aftermarket counterweight. The high output shure runs into the preamp but the lower output Denons ran into a pass pearl.


----------



## spencem44 (Jan 3, 2014)

VPI Scout and HW-19 with 9" VPI tonearms and Clearaudio Aurum Beta S and Shure M78 (mono) cartridges. Also have a few oldies and a USB to CPU for digitizing vinyl.
I'm a newbie, so how do you post pix? Thanks.
Spence


----------



## FunkBassPlayer (Aug 25, 2013)

Savjac said:


> Here are some photos of the DIY table in the middle of being cleaned and rebuilt to where it should be. Sorry it is not cleaned up, but once I am done, it will be good. I will steal the idea of the sand box as this table, while weighing 35 pounds or so, has no suspension and I do not like using the sorbothane gel hockey pucks.
> 
> With the help of a visiting little tyke my Denon Carts were, ummm, broken so I am using a back up Shure until I can replace things.
> 
> Anyway it is a BIX that was once presented as a DIY turntable and it sports double plinths with sorbothane between the tiers, a nice big Motor that is not mounted to the plinth. It also was sold with a 40mm acrylic platter that is kinda cool if I could make a proper light to shine through it. This has a solid aluminum armboard fitted with a Rega RB300 tonearm with updated wiring and an aftermarket counterweight. The high output shure runs into the preamp but the lower output Denons ran into a pass pearl.


Beautiful!! What's in the preamp there between the boards and the RCA's?


----------



## FunkBassPlayer (Aug 25, 2013)

spencem44 said:


> VPI Scout and HW-19 with 9" VPI tonearms and Clearaudio Aurum Beta S and Shure M78 (mono) cartridges. Also have a few oldies and a USB to CPU for digitizing vinyl.
> I'm a newbie, so how do you post pix? Thanks.
> Spence


It's best to use a photo host service like photobucket or flicker. Once you sign up to one of them you can upload the photos from your computer and the service will issue each photo an httm:> link that you copy and paste into your posts to get photos to show up.


----------



## paulster (Aug 28, 2012)

FunkBassPlayer said:


> Beautiful!! What's in the preamp there between the boards and the RCA's?


Those look like Lundahl step-up transformers.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

paulster said:


> Those look like Lundahl step-up transformers.



Yes they are Lundahl to work with the low output MC carts, Denon 103R and Denon DL301.
I don't use it for the Shure or Grado


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

FunkBassPlayer said:


> Beautiful!! What's in the preamp there between the boards and the RCA's?


Thank You, rest if answer is above, step up transformers.


----------



## tezz (May 11, 2011)

2/3 the way in restoring a Technics SP10MkII. ex TV Station, so only used during Test Pattern time, that's how old it is!
Most of the work was in building a multi layer plinth, now up to 40kg. Then a sand filled base, 60kg more!
Next up is mounting a hot rodded Rega RB300 & Ortofon to the separate Armboard.
ETA? End of 2014 after I finish building a new house... like robbo early in this thread

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thorens TD-126 w/ SME Type III. It's been my weapon of choice for many years.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-audio/72105-thorens-td-126-rebuild.html


----------



## dtmillerjr (Feb 16, 2014)

I just bought a Fisher turntable from the Flea Market for $10.00. Are they any good to go in a Onkyo receiver?


----------



## gib48189 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Transcriptor Transcriber turntable*

I have owned this for 30 years or so, don't think there has ever been anything else like it. The platter sits on a carriage assembley, driven by a DC servo. The tone arm is attached to the lid, called a Micro-Tracer, is only about 1.5" in length. The tone are tracks at about .15 grams. 

The movement of the carriage/platter is controlled by a small "flag" attached to the tone arm. As the record is played, and the tone arm is mover a degree or so out of perfect tracking in the grove, the flag opens a photocell triggering the carriage motor and the carriage/platter is moved tangentially to re-position the record so that the arm/stylus is again perfectly aligned in the grove. Obviously, this occurs continuously at the record is played. I posted dome pics in the "welcome" forum, here are a few others. I am listening to it right now, truly a unique machine that has allowed me to enjoy vinyl for more that 30 years and still listen to the same alblums I bought that long ago. It just doesn't wear anything out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, I don't know what to say to that. Never seen one like that before. :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I remember seeing those in the magazines years ago... The closest I ever got to owning anything like that was a Mitchell Gyrodec/ Sumiko SME/ Sumiko Blupoint special combo... Man you are making me miss it too! :T


----------



## gib48189 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Tony and Ron, I even look at it now and go WOW!!

It is pretty unique, the Transcriptors always got slammed in the press and in reviews, many folks just did not like their performance, always would say the design was wrong, they sounded bad, etc. All I can say, is anyone who has ever listened to my Transcriber always walked away impressed with how it imaged a vinyl recording. I don't know if it is the way it tracks in the grove, the effortless movement of a tone arm that so small and light or what, but listening to an alblum on it just sounds like nothing else I have ever heard.


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a VPI Aries 1 with original platter, the 10.5i JMW Memorial tonearm and a Dynavector DV20XL cart. Wallmounted to reduce vibrations. Bought it used a couple of years ago.


----------



## dwayne mifflin (Mar 26, 2009)

technics mk2s aka im a dj and they are the work horse of the industry . plus they do sound pritty good.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

A ProJect Xpression III


----------



## hllbll (Feb 9, 2012)

Technics SL-3210


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 28, 2014)

I've got a Kenwood KD-2000 that I use right now. 

My rebuilt AR XA is headed back to me from Marc Morin. I should have it on Friday.:yay:

I'll post pics once I have enough forum-cred here at HTS.


----------



## woodgeek (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Vintage AR*



Bob A (SD) said:


> The original model (AR/XA) had the sharp square corners you mention. I had one (still have a spare headshell and a Lyrelift for it in a box here). Mine is a later model.


Hi Bob,

Do you still have your Lyrelift? Do you have any pictures that you could post of it? I have a Colton varilift but it looks a little clunky so I'm trying to see what else is out there.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

antoninus9 said:


> Thorens TD-126 w/ SME Type III. It's been my weapon of choice for many years.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-audio/72105-thorens-td-126-rebuild.html


I recently dug my old 126MKIII out of its box and it still holds speed, but has a couple of other issues. I already picked up a belt and lamp kit from Germany, but I need to do an overhaul. I was pondering on that very thing when I popped over this way to post a comment in another thread. I noticed this one and saw your restoration job - which appears most excellent!

Yours sure looks prettier than mine, and I'm sure it's better behaved (for now).


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

This is the first time in million years I am thinking about giving up the vinyl. Digital has indeed come a long way.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Digital _has_ come a long way, but I've been a fan since the revolution began...which was right on the heels of my purchasing the Thorens. 33 years is a long time, so I'm starting a restoration. I just moved it to the mancave and now it's in pieces. I ordered 13 capacitors today.


----------



## henry lee (Sep 6, 2012)

Rega RP6 , Graham Slee Reflex m phono amp
, Ortophon 2m black cart.;


----------



## rgordonpf (Jun 28, 2014)

I have two turntables. The oldest is a Garrard 401 from the 1960s. I bought it NOS off of e-bay in 2006. I built the skeletal plinth since it did not come with one. The two tone arms are a Moerch DP-6 with a 12" arm. I have two different weight arm wands. The other mounted arm is a VPI Classic 12". As you can see in the photo I have a second VPI 12" arm as well. It makes cartridge swapping very quick and easy.









My second table is a Nakamichi TX-1000 from the early 1980s. The TX-1000 and its little brother, the Dragon CT, are the only two self-centering turntables ever made. Self-centering meaning that it can correct for an off center spindle hole which virtually all LPs have. I found this table buried under a pile of junk in the back of a shop where it had been lying neglected for over eleven years. It needed some TLC and a number of visits to a former Nakamichi service technician (who lives only 7 hours away, thank heavens) to get it running properly. I say thank heavens since the TT weighs over 80 lbs and I don't have the original shipping cartons. 









The tone arms are an Ortofon TA-210 with a 12" arm and a Schroeder Reference.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rgordonpf said:


> My second table is a Nakamichi TX-1000 from the early 1980s.
> 
> View attachment 57962


Oh, that's a beauty! :T


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

rgordonpf said:


> I have two turntables. The oldest is a Garrard 401 from the 1960s.
> 
> My second table is a Nakamichi TX-1000 from the early 1980s.


The old Garrard is a beaut, but that Nakamichi is very, _very special_. I remember seeing one at the AAFES Audio Club in Stuttgart back in the early 80s. I wanted one, but it was _incredibly expensive_. It addresses one of my biggest complaints with vinyl. A demo of its special feature was both fascinating and convincing - it worked. If I could have any turntable I wanted, that would be it. Congratulations on the discovery/acquisition and thank you for putting one of the coolest audio equipment engineering triumphs back on its feet.:TT

I did have a Nakamichi 700ZXL cassette deck for quite a few years. It never needed anything beyond the basic maintenance any such device needs with age.


----------



## rgordonpf (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words. When the TX-1000s were sold in the early 1980s the MSRP was $8,000. As I recall $8,000 at that time would have bought you a very nice automobile. 

I agree with you that the self-centering feature is what makes this turntable, and its little brother the Dragon CT (which sold for only $2,000 in the early 1980s), so special. Until you have heard your LPs played without WOW you don't know how much even small amounts of WOW interferes with the music. 

As a turntable without the self-centering feature utilized the TX-1000 is an extremely nice turntable. Direct drive with a lot of torque means no speed problems. A while back I had the opportunity to audition the Artemis Labs SA-1 turntable which was designed by Frank Schroeder (of tone arm fame). The SA-1 at that time sold for $8,000. I did multiple A-B-A comparisons over numerous weekends. Moving the Schroeder Reference tone arm back and forth between the two turntables took about 90 seconds due to the fact the arm is surface mounted and the VTA can be quickly reset to a prior setting. My conclusions was that without the self-centering the SA-1 and the TX-1000 sounded virtually alike. There were differences, but nothing that would cause me to chose one over the other. Once you used the self-centering capability of the TX-1000 it was a totally different ball game.

Over the years I have talked to numerous turntable manufacturers about self-centering. With today's micro servos and computers on a chip building self-centering into a turntable is so much easier to implement than in the 1980s. It is not going to happen. All the manufacturers save one said that off-center spindle holes are the record companies' problem. It is not a turntable manufacturer's problem. The one TT manufacturer who said he would look into self-centering developed health problems and ceased production. It looks like unless you have a TX-1000 or a Dragon CT you are stuck with WOW.


----------



## HH2013 (Nov 17, 2013)

Linn LP12, Keel, Radikal, Ekos2, Klyde, Linto
Understated look, world class performance


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Turntable: VPI Super Scoutmaster (silly monicker, not so silly sound)!
Tonearm: JMW-9 Memorial
Cartridge: Benz-Micro Glider H2
Pwr Supply: VPI SDS (not shown)

Conclusion: SWEET :yes:


----------



## bdp24 (May 15, 2013)

I don't consider myself an Anglophile (I know guys my age lddude: who still can't get over The Beatles), but you could be forgiven for thinking so when seeing a list of my Hi-Fi. Townshend Rock Elite Turntable, Rega 300 Arm (rewired by Brooks Berdan with Cardas wire and clips), and Decca Super Gold Cartridge. I'm saving for a London Reference. The other end is British too: Quad ESL's (originals) amongst my Loudspeakers. In the middle are American tubes (ARC Pre and Music Reference Power).


----------



## kiss999 (May 11, 2013)

Michell Syncro ...still going strong after 30 years !


----------



## SirLordComic (Mar 15, 2013)

PTP Audio Solid 9 + Audiomods Series V + Audio Technica ART7 .12mv MC + Allnic H1201


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm running my father's old Thorens TD 166 MKii from the 80s. The cartridge is a Grado, I'm not sure what model. Overall it still runs great and blows away anything my friends have, although I do need to rewire the RCAs at some point. It's not quite as extravagant as some of you guys, but it gets the job done.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Makes the one I have look cheap :yes:


----------



## bdp24 (May 15, 2013)

The shelf the Thorens is sitting on is bowed. The table really needs a straight shelf under it, and to be absolutely level, side-to-side and front-to-back. The amp next to it appears to be an NAD 3020, another classic.


----------



## bdp24 (May 15, 2013)

The "still" in the question seems to me to imply something, perhaps related to the antiquity of turntables. Why not just ask "What turntable do you use"?


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

bdp24 said:


> The shelf the Thorens is sitting on is bowed. The table really needs a straight shelf under it, and to be absolutely level, side-to-side and front-to-back. The amp next to it appears to be an NAD 3020, another classic.


It's not as bad as it looks in the pic, but yes i do need to get some reinforcement under there and straighten it out. That's actually an NAD 1020 preamp, which is the preamp section from the 3020. The amp down below is a Hafler DH-200.


----------



## bdp24 (May 15, 2013)

Ah, a 1020. I actually had one in the 80's, driving a Dynaco ST70. For the shelf, you could get a piece of maple cut the same length and depth as the current one, but 3/4" thick. Get it at a real lumber yard though, not Home Depot. I just had some Alder cut at HD for a small project, and the cuts were pathetic. Don't those guys take any pride in their work?!


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

bdp24 said:


> Ah, a 1020. I actually had one in the 80's, driving a Dynaco ST70. For the shelf, you could get a piece of maple cut the same length and depth as the current one, but 3/4" thick. Get it at a real lumber yard though, not Home Depot. I just had some Alder cut at HD for a small project, and the cuts were pathetic. Don't those guys take any pride in their work?!


I think i'm going to reinforce the bottom of the shelf with a 2x2 or 2x4 down the center, I should be able to hide it pretty well behind the back of the tv.


----------



## bigsausagepizza (Feb 11, 2015)

bdp24 said:


> The shelf the Thorens is sitting on is bowed. The table really needs a straight shelf under it, and to be absolutely level, side-to-side and front-to-back. The amp next to it appears to be an NAD 3020, another classic.


You inspired me to fix this. I screwed a piece of angle iron to the bottom of the middle of the shelf. Also leveled everything perfectly using the nuts on the threaded rod. She's sitting perfectly flat and level now!


----------



## bdp24 (May 15, 2013)

Excellent, good thinkin'!


----------



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

I picked up an SL-1200MKII a couple of years ago from a wannabe DJ for around $300. I swapped cartridges and got my Pickering 15/625 out of my SL20 and gave the SL-20 to my former wife with the AT cartridge that came in the SL1200. 

I plan on upgrading to a Denon DL103 when I finish building a MC preamp.

No pictures at the moment as my system is torn apart while I'm building a console for my HT system to go in the den.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Rega


----------



## BobNY (Apr 27, 2015)

I have three turntables.

Table 1, Basis Debut with a Graham Phantom tonearm and Lyra Titan cartridge

Table 2, Marantz TT-15s1 with stock Clearaudio Satisfy tonearm and Clearaudio Virtuoso cartridge.

Table 3, Rega P25 with stock RB600 tonearm and Sumiko Blue Point Special Evo III cartridge.

The Marantz currently gets the most play time. Great table for the money. I recently acquired the Basis. It sounds incredible. I am saving that for when I build a dedicated room later this year. I don't currently use the Rega, but it's pretty


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

BobNY said:


> I have three turntables. Table 1, Basis Debut with a Graham Phantom tonearm and Lyra Titan cartridge Table 2, Marantz TT-15s1 with stock Clearaudio Satisfy tonearm and Clearaudio Virtuoso cartridge. Table 3, Rega P25 with stock RB600 tonearm and Sumiko Blue Point Special Evo III cartridge. The Marantz currently gets the most play time. Great table for the money. I recently acquired the Basis. It sounds incredible. I am saving that for when I build a dedicated room later this year. I don't currently use the Rega, but it's pretty


Nice collection! Any personal experience with the RB300 and how it compares with your 600? How about between the Evo III and original BPS? Just curious, as I used the 300 with BPS on my first upscale 'table (VPI JW-19 Jr).

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## BobNY (Apr 27, 2015)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Nice collection! Any personal experience with the RB300 and how it compares with your 600? How about between the Evo III and original BPS? Just curious, as I used the 300 with BPS on my first upscale 'table (VPI JW-19 Jr).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


 The RB600 and RB300 are pretty much the same arm. The wiring was upgraded in the 600 and it is supposedly built to higher tolerances. 
Unfortunately I haven't listened to the original BPS. I like the EVO III. It has very detailed top end with a tight punchy bottom. Out of all the cartridges I have owned this one had the biggest change in sound during it's break in. I almost removed it after installing it. At first it was very bright and harsh. After about 5 records things calmed down quite a bit and continued to get better from there. I have a 2mm shim on my Rega arm to bring the VTA closer to level, but the arm still sits a bit low. I would like to some day play with it to dial in the VTA better, but it's such a pain to do with the Rega.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

BobNY said:


> The RB600 and RB300 are pretty much the same arm. The wiring was upgraded in the 600 and it is supposedly built to higher tolerances. Unfortunately I haven't listened to the original BPS. I like the EVO III. It has very detailed top end with a tight punchy bottom. Out of all the cartridges I have owned this one had the biggest change in sound during it's break in. I almost removed it after installing it. At first it was very bright and harsh. After about 5 records things calmed down quite a bit and continued to get better from there. I have a 2mm shim on my Rega arm to bring the VTA closer to level, but the arm still sits a bit low. I would like to some day play with it to dial in the VTA better, but it's such a pain to do with the Rega.


 Thanks for the arm comparison; I haven't kept up as much as I'd like. And I could never really tame my BPS of its brightness. The "special" in its name used to refer to its naked coil (I.e. no cartridge body). Is that still true? Either way, it's a great cartridge. My system's sound tilted way toward the analytical side at the time, so the BPS kind of pushed it over the edge for me. I'd be comfortable with it today, though. There are hobbyists who stress over VTA so far as to adjust it for each album; or at least when changing between regular (a.k.a. 140gm) and audiophile-grade 180/200gm thicknesses. Does it make a difference? Yes, of course, but the effect of raising/lowering the back of the arm also has an effect on stylus rake angle. Very large VTA changes are needed to change SRA even slightly. It can be just as effective to change tracking force or add headshell weight. I'm the set-and-forget type. They say the difference is in midrange warmth vs. high frequency clarity. Azimuth is the game changer. Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Entry Music Hall mmf-2.2 w/ stock Goldring Elektra cartridge. 
This wasn't my finest moment in a used purchase, because the motor is very noisy and sometimes needs a push of the platter to get it moving. The cartridge has a generic replacement stylus and I'm not sure it is conical or eliptical, so I'd like to replace it with a Grado Black.
A replacement motor is $50 and a Grado cartridge is $100, so I'm using my turntable as it is until the motor dies completely.


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

AR XB; custom plinth, modified tonearm, dampened pulley, deer hide mat, Grado G1....


----------



## edloura (Jan 11, 2015)

Turntable - Ariston RD 80 SL, with dampened steel - an old scotish hehehehe (1983)
Arm - Roksan Tabriz with the special phono kit cables, because at that time I had an Audio-Technica AT-OC7 and was in de balanced wagon - old... (1992)
Cartridge - Sumiko Blue Point nr 2 - not so old (2010)











EDIT: I can't seem to be able to link a photo of my set. I'm using the


----------



## maclick (Jan 4, 2012)

I have and still use a Dual 1257.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I just bought this Technics Direct drive sl-3350 off CL and I love it. I paid $110 for it. Here is the CL ad.

http://worcester.craigslist.org/ele/5180522085.html


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is a photo of my MH mmf2.2 turntable (w/ Proton amp and Mission speakers) in a less than ideal set-up.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=100585&stc=1&d=1441628252


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

cubiclecrusher said:


> AR XB; custom plinth, modified tonearm, dampened pulley, deer hide mat, Grado G1....


I had the xb too. It was a fine sounding turntable with lots of PRaT that made you feet want to dance. Sold it because the sprung suspension made the tonearm skip easily, and I wasn't willing to mount it on the wall because I didn't have a dedicated room for my stereo.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

Late production Technics SL-1200 Mk2 with KAB fluid damper and ADC ZLM cartridge piped through an iFi iPhono phono stage.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Not my system but my uncles. He uses a Basis turntable but it has a separate power supply. Not much more do I know other than he has a very sensitive setup.


----------



## Downhome Upstate (Oct 19, 2014)

Resurrecting this thread . . .

TD-125 MkII


----------



## Downhome Upstate (Oct 19, 2014)

SOTA Comet IV, maybe with the Audiomods Classic 2 and a Grado Reference Sonata 1 . . .


----------



## Downhome Upstate (Oct 19, 2014)

And the old standby: the Technics SL-1200 Mk2, substitute the Jelco SA-750D 'arm with the Ammonite Acoustics mounting collar and Magna Audio eboby armboard, slip on a Zu Denon DL-103 standard or a Soundsmith Ruby retipped DL-103 in an ebony body, a van den Hul Silver Hybrid phono cable, an SDS Isoplat mat topped with a Herbie's Way Excellent II, and off you go . . .


----------



## LayinLo (Aug 16, 2016)

Just a few of my babies. 

Those are mkII's. One of my many DJ set-ups. Maybe one day I'll retire some into a hifi setting.


----------



## SevenbyFiftySeven (Dec 24, 2016)

VPI HW-19Jr. with an Audioquest PT6 tonearm and Denon DL160 cartridge on McCormack TipToes.


----------



## Jay Compton (Sep 8, 2016)

I am using a Red Point Model D with a Soundsmith (Sotto Voce) Cartridge DC powered and weighing over 100 Lbs.


----------



## hifiharry (Jan 4, 2013)

Some great units but best of all they are all still giving pleasure. Back in '70s built a kit TT using AR belt drive (I think) TT with a 12" Shure arm & cartridge on a solid base. Sounded great. Was finally replaced with an Oracle TT, belt drive, that uses, I think, the flywheel of a small Japanese car as a platter & has an external motor supply. Hangs on adjustable springs in 3 towers. Dismantled a SEAC tone arm in the "90s & rewired with single strand OFC wire, took 5 hrs. Sits on an adjustable base & have spent weeks setting overhang etc with special gauges till it sounded just right. The Decca reference cartridge was acquired used for next to nothing & the Garrott brothers (RIP) who were friends & lived up the road rewired the coils under a binocular microscope with OFC wire, fitted a hand cut Shibata diamond stylus (the grain runs along the stylus for virtually no wear) & then tuned it. An eccentric Hi Fi guru, Rohan McCombe (RIP), also a friend & somewhat well known back in the day, built a preamp for it. Suddenly some of my favourite albums sounded like the artists finally got it right on take 32 & just wanted to get some sleep. Other albums were so awesome that several of us swear we saw god (& that was before lighting up). Just got a Jungson class A solid state amp & an upgraded Lavry DA converter to use with the modded Technics cd player that plays cd's on a platter like a record. Haven't had time to hook it all up as moved house recently but am hoping to see god again before I'm RIP, almost 50 yrs of audio fooling about!
Cheers all, Harry


----------



## Nerdist (Jul 10, 2018)

No picture at hand (new laptop) but I'm using a Pro-Ject Debut Carbon (Gloss Blue) with the Ortofon 2M Red cartridge that came pre-mounted. I was running it through a Pro-Ject Phono Box Pre-Amp to a Yamaha Aventage receiver, but I've since purchased an Onkyo receiver with a built-in phono input, so it's now running directly into the receiver. That said, I'm holding onto the Phono Box because I don't think I'll be keeping the Onkyo for too long. It was a last minute purchase that was needed to accommodate a new 4k display (the Aventage didn't support 4k). It (the receiver) is a bare bones model that I'm less than thrilled with. That said, a phono input will be one of the top things I'll look for when shopping to replace the Onkyo.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Pics of my TT


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I still play vinyl using a Thorens TD203 turntable w/ Ortofon 2m Blue cartridge and Schiit Audio Mani phono preamp.


----------

